# Maternity pay HSE



## elaine4300 (18 Oct 2007)

Hi 
Hope some one can hep me with this. I work with HSE and my pay seems totally wrong since on maternity leave. Everyone is telling me something different and I dont know who to believe. 

Basically I work part time e.g every second week so normally I was getting paid for 35 hours a forthnight and getting jobseekers benefit for the week i was off (as no work available)

Then for 5 weeks before the start of my maternity I was full time (no change to my contract) as I was covering somone elses parental leave.

HR told me I was entitled to full pay while on maternity (70 hours a forthnight) as thats what I was doing before leave. Then payroll says I`m entitled to the average of 13 weeks before my leave and my boss is returning me for 35 a forthnight. 

I actually dont mind only getting paid for 35 hours a forthnight as thats all i was expecting but they`re doing this and deducting my 2 weeks social welfare maternity pay. Surely this cant be right. 
Basically on a 2 week period I`m now less €200.

do any of you know anything about this?


----------



## Nellie123 (19 Oct 2007)

Employers have NO statutory obligation to pay staff during maternity leave.  However, many do.  Their terms and conditions regarding payment during sick leave or maternity leave are laid out in your "Contract of Employment" which I assume you have.  Read your contract carefully to assertain what your entitlements are.  Good luck!


----------



## Nellie123 (20 Oct 2007)

Just having another look at you query I can only assume that as well as getting paid €200 by HSE you are also getting your Maternity benefit from Social Welfare (of €414-€560) bringing you total income to between €614 - €760 per fortnight.  If you are handing over your Welfare to HSE they should be paying the rates above (€614 - €760) Again check your contract


----------

